# Finding jobs in HK



## niamhw (Apr 5, 2016)

I am an Irish student looking to move to Hong Kong in September to work on a graduate visa, but I have no idea where or how to look for jobs. I will have a degree in Chinese and Spanish and Translation studies. Can anyone give me advice on how to look for a job? 

Thanks,
Niamh.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

niamhw said:


> I am an Irish student looking to move to Hong Kong in September to work on a graduate visa, but I have no idea where or how to look for jobs. I will have a degree in Chinese and Spanish and Translation studies. Can anyone give me advice on how to look for a job?
> 
> Thanks,
> Niamh.


Niamh

I know that you will have a degree in Chinese and Spanish. However, will the Chinese language you learned over the years in university the right 'Chinese' for working and living in Hong Kong?

The people in Hong Kong use the spoken Cantonese language and traditional Chinese characters, while many Chinese department in western universities teaches spoken Mandarin Chinese and simplified Chinese characters - which are in use in mainland China.


----------



## hongsing85 (Apr 15, 2016)

hi Niamh, welcome to Hong Kong. Regarding your job seeking, I suggest you to check with the language schools here to see if they can help. 
Kind regards
Kevin


----------



## brownindian (Feb 15, 2011)

If you are interested in doing a MPhil or further studies or look at job vacancies in specific departments, you can approach the Universities here.Hope it helps.


----------



## Kim3kids (May 20, 2016)

I have a friend who created his translation company in HK and his wife is teaching french. Perhaps you can try teaching or translating?


----------

